# Height at 8.5 months



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I know we regularly have this discussion, but how are all the nearly-teen pups getting on who arrived at the same time as Morris? 

My boy is 9 months and 25 inches at the shoulder, I'll be interested to compare to see if we're around average


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy's height is 24" on his first year birthday day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Look @ sire & Dam - this will give U @ benchmark @ 1yr old - after all is said & done - it's about the breeding !!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> Look @ sire & Dam - this will give U @ benchmark @ 1yr old - after all is said & done - it's about the breeding !!!


R E McCraith : Very true. You did not say what were your Vizsla's height?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - if there is a measurement 4 PAIN - IN the AZZ - PIKE is at the top of that - LOL - LOOK @ AKC standards - PIKE is 3/4inch below that - have a friend that breeds & her pups just make the cut on the low end - but they do HUNT !!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just measured Mr.F, he is 7.5 mo he measured 24" to his shoulder and is 50 lbs. 
He is also unique in that he is a Singleton pup...We expect that he may be on the lg end of standard. But right now he is perfect. His sire and dame were both normal male /female size. She in the 50+ range, and He right at 60.
All of the pups I have met and seen at the family reunions are in the same size range, and all look alike. However, there was one pup that was close to 80 lbs and the size of our Weimaraner. He had come from a litter of 3 pups. He just got huge??? I HOPE Fergy doesn't grow that big. I don't think he will because I believe his mama may not have had a full complement of dairy, and weened him at 3+ weeks. REM I agree, Breeding is everything... you can get a great picture of your pup matured, just by viewing the mom and dad. If you have access to ancestor archives, even better!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Well the mum was a good size, and although i know the breeding history of the dad i realise i never found out his height! I would ask so much more now if i ever had one again. She certainly wasn't small though. I will email the breeder and find out!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson's sire was just under 60 lbs and his mom under 50. Wilson is already taller and heavier than his dad at 16 months and 65 lbs.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout is almost 10 months and is 22 3/4" tall. I last weighed her a month ago and she was 41 lbs. I don't think she'll get much taller. Just waiting for her to fill out a bit. Hard to believe she was only 14 lbs when I brought her home!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter is 25" or 25.5" at 9 months. Last time we weighed him (about a month ago) he was 53 pounds and I don't think he's gained much since then although his chest is really starting to fill out!


----------

